# Found #30,000 fish 9/2



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Today I had Ralph and Chermine from Brazoria, on a Somerville trip. They were camping there for the holiday weekend...along with tons of other people. The parking lot at most all boat ramps were pretty full, with the game wardens working steady, day and night. One guy told me that lights on the trailers, at dusk, not being 100% working condition was a point of interest for the wardens.

Winds were supposed to be not over 8mph...however, about 9:30 am, the winds came, as did the white caps, and so went the bite from good to slow. After the previous days trip, we needed to catch 12 fish today to get #30,000 fish, caught on my boat in the last 4 years and 8 months. I started keeping records in January, 2008. Ralph and Chermine did not know I was looking for fish #12. So when Ralph brought #12 into the boat, a blue cat, he commented on it being a nice fish. I reached out, shook his hand, and told him, "not only is it a nice fish, but it is #30,000 on my boat since January 2008"...his reply "WOW"...that is when I told him that he was getting an All Star rod and Shimano AX4000 reel, rigged just as I use them on my boat, right down to the slip cork and hook. And, a bucket of CJ's Crawdad punch bait to go with it. They planned to have fresh fried fish back at camp tonight.

They ended the morning with 30 cats, largest going 7.25#...all fish caught using tight lines, in 8-20 foot water, using CJ's Crawdad punch bait.



































Weldon Kirk
​


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

That's a lot of filleting on your part! Well done!


----------



## tmt3 (Apr 12, 2007)

Weldon, you are what all guides should strive to be like. Enjoy reading your post!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job!


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats Weldon , quite an accomplishment


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wtg Weldon


----------



## Jeffy (Jul 7, 2009)

Great Job Weldon. Thanks for all the wonderful reports and all the help


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats Welden.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Congrats, Now you need to shoot for #60,000


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congraulations too both of you!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

wow, very nice


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

Outstanding anyone who fishes for cats should take atleast one trip with Weldon.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*somerville*

Hey Catfish King

We were there sunday night all night it was windy and slow all night , did manage a hand full of catfish and two crappie at daybrake we got out of there around 8 am and had some big pancakes up the road at the bait house cafe.
would you please pm me with some prices on a trip
Thanks Terry:texasflag


----------



## Jeffy (Jul 7, 2009)

Fishon21 said:


> Hey Catfish King
> 
> We were there sunday night all night it was windy and slow all night , did manage a hand full of catfish and two crappie at daybrake we got out of there around 8 am and had some big pancakes up the road at the bait house cafe.
> would you please pm me with some prices on a trip
> Thanks Terry:texasflag


Terry Weldon's web site is www.*fishtales*-*guides*ervice.com/. He is a Great guide to fish with. I have had lots of fun


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

That's 2 cool! Congrats all around


----------



## kVaV (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats! Great accomplishment!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congratulations, Weldon!


----------



## TexasCowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations, you have to be one of the most consistent catfisherman, I have ever seen. Great Job!!


----------

